# How many bands?



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

i was wondering has anyone shot any bands this season if so how many


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

1 banded coot. its a band, but sure disappointing that it was on a trash bird that i nailed by accident on a jump shoot! :roll:


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

zero on the life.. but lots of wonderful hunts!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I've seen a couple killed this season. Still waiting for my first though


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> 1 banded coot. its a band, but sure disappointing that it was on a trash bird that i nailed by accident on a jump shoot! :roll:


Just curious,

What makes a coot a trash duck? 
Is it the fact you have cleaned one and it wasnt very palatable or the fact you shoot it and throw it in the trash?
Or, the person who mentored you into waterfowling told you it was a trash duck?
I am not really on a soap box but, I do think, that all waterfowl, weather its a coot or a Merganser is a trophy in there own right.
A banded coot is pretty dang cool in my book! Congrats!

DiverFreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, I've just got a couple... :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, I've just got a couple... :mrgreen:


So which is it Tex........one post there not yours then the next they are :lol:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> 1 banded coot. its a band, but sure disappointing that it was on a trash bird that i nailed by accident on a jump shoot! :roll:


a band is a band right? haha


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, I've just got a couple... :mrgreen:
> 
> ya just a couple... :shock:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got one this year it was my first band plus i got it on my first goose as well


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I had one of those freak years that makes all the lifelong hunters of no bands furious... I harvested 9 banded geese this season, it was unreal. I will say though that I would scan the feet of them on their way in. I wouldn't let them land and not shoot them if they didn't have any, but I was on the look for them. Usually I manage 2 or 3 goose bands but this year was crazy. No duck bands though. Yet....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I've just got a couple... :mrgreen:
> ...


They're not mine... Hence the :mrgreen: guy...


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

never shot one with band , but i have only shot around 25 ducks total since i started . So someday .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

diverfreak said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > 1 banded coot. its a band, but sure disappointing that it was on a trash bird that i nailed by accident on a jump shoot! :roll:
> ...


i was never taught that coots are not of value. infact the first waterfowl bird i ever killed was a coot and i was dang proud of it too. but since my first waterfowling days, i have killed countless numbers of coots and have gotten tired of wasting bullets on birds that i have no desire to eat or have a use for. i figure ill leave them for someone else who wants them. i would way rather spend my time chasin and shootin my bullets at ducks. dont get me wrong, coots are a trophy to some, just not me. just like spoonies. some people nail every one that flies by, others wont even raise their gun.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

3 Goose Bands this year.
No Duck Bands


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> I've seen a couple killed this season. Still waiting for my first though


 :roll:

Non for me and I have been hunting 19 years.I shot at a goose with a band and did not win the draw for it.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been fortunate this year. 2 goose bands and a duck band. 

Just a thought, I shoot 10x the number of ducks than geese a year, but somehow have only harvested 2 duck bands. I have 6 goose bands, 2 from this year. I have only shot 10 geese total this year, and so many ducks that I don't count. 

If you are looking to shoot a band.....chase the geese!!

Brettb


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

four geese and one duck this year


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

3 this year 2 off geese and a drake mallard. I hear ya on the geese. I've killed 14 this year and 2 of them were banded. Lots of ducks and only one band. A band is a band but duck bands are awesome.[attachment=1:14sjchie]ducks008.jpg[/attachment:14sjchie][attachment=0:14sjchie]12-9-2010003.jpg[/attachment:14sjchie]


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

I shot two goose bands this year, and both birds were flying side by side in the flock! Sure enough they were both banded within 30 miles of eachother, but one was banded 1 year before the other was banded. It seems impossible to shoot a banded quacker!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

After 14 yrs and thousands of ducks, I finally shot a banded duck. I have yet to land a goose let alone a banded one. I have shot at geese 20 yds away seeing what looks like a feather pillow fight aftermath and they fly away unharmed :evil: One of these days......


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a couple killed this season. Still waiting for my first though
> ...


Geeze Dustin you don't believe me


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

not 1 for me yet but im only 13........ my dad got one about a month ago it was pritty awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, I've just got a couple... :mrgreen:


Nice bands there Tex ! Is that whats in now maybe I should put my neck bands on with my calls there just to big.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > hamernhonkers said:
> ...


Jessie because I know better. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

1 double banded honker and a yellow band honker. Banded at bear river. No duck bands this year


----------



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

As a group ( the guys I hunt with) we shot 6 duck bands. I took two, my wife shot one, sone shot one and the other two were buddies. Three were locals,one from Utah, one from Alberta and one from Minnesota. All off drake mallards


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

2 goose bands this year (one with a yellow leg band) 11 total bands, 8 goose, 3 ducks


----------

